# Corrupted display with Ubuntu



## roymajesty (Jan 6, 2005)

HI
I'm a total noob to Linux, but I installed the Ubuntu disrib. The installation was very smooth, but when it reboots my PC and then goes into Ubunto and makes the Module Loading, it passes all the " tests" except for something called
[synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org, Error: TEmporary failure in max resolution]

Then it continues it's loading until the last one

[Checking battery state] afterwards it takes me to a corrupted Screen where I have Lots of colors. So the problem is that i'm totally new to everything Linux, and That I don't know what's the cause of this corrupted screen.
plz Help.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

press ctrl+alt+backspace and the defective graphic desktop will be killed so that you will be dropped back to the terminal mode.

Type "su" and supply the root password to become the super user, so that you have the admin right to change the system configuration.

The graphic destop can be configured by a program called xorgconfig and in it your screen will be perfect if you select the correct video driver and the monitor scanning horizontal and vertical frequencies. To run xorgconfig just type

```
xorgconfig
```
After you save the data and ready to try the graphic desktop just type

```
startx
```
Repeat the above as often as you need until you get it right.


----------



## roymajesty (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you Saikee you'r always helpful, the problem is that I can't Kill the Corrupted Screen, When I go Ctrl+Alt+Backspace it either goes to a totally black screen ,where i can't right anything, or goes Black then instantly returns to the corrupted screen, isn't there something I can do from the Recovery mode ?


----------



## roymajesty (Jan 6, 2005)

In fact I succeeded in getting to super user by pressing CRTL+ALT+F1, the problem is when I Type Xorgconfig I tells me Bad command or File Name . Any suggestions ?


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Try xorgconfig without using the Capital X. Ubuntu is new and should be using xorg although older disros may use XF86Config.

The output of xorgconfig is stored in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. You can edit this file directly. This is my usual route.

To alter the video driver just change the "Driver" statement in the Section "Device". A list of available drivers is available in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers (from memory as I have no access to Linux now). If you don't know which one to choose try "vesa" giving you 

```
Driver "vesa"
```
.

To alter the scanning frequencies just change in the Section "Monitor" the statements
HorizSync
VertRefresh.

Never had any problem using the above in the 3 desktops and 1 laptop in my case and I have moved hard disks, with over 50 distros, from PC to PC so that the original video drives must be altered one by one.


----------



## roymajesty (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks saike all you said was exact, the only thing to add is that I had to write 

vi xorg.conf

Walla it's maybe standard procedure to write "vi" but i'm very new to the command line world


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Glad you sort it out.

Just trying to be lazy. If I start to suggest "vi" I may ending up giving instructions how to use it.. You can also 

```
nano xorg.conf
```
which is easier as commands are displayed at the bottom. nano is not universally supported but vi is.


----------

